# Suarez



## thecraw (Oct 28, 2012)

He's a dirty dirty player.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 28, 2012)

He's one of lifes undesirables, along with a few more from his trade.



thecraw said:



			He's a dirty dirty player.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 28, 2012)

Revolting, odious man.


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 28, 2012)

He's like Marmite you either hate him or love him. 

I love him, but think he doesn't help himself. He's no worse the John Terry!!!


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 28, 2012)

thecraw said:



			He's a dirty dirty player.
		
Click to expand...

He is also a gifted footballer...

Sadly his shortcomings undo him...


----------



## Jon321 (Oct 28, 2012)

A moany little runt.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 28, 2012)

Like I said, a few fro.m his trade. Being gifted shouldn't exonerate them from their crass behaviour.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 28, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			Being gifted shouldn't exonerate them from their crass behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't... Same could be said of many in other sports...

Got 'robbed' at the end though...


----------



## Imurg (Oct 28, 2012)

What's he done now?
Been out at work........


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 28, 2012)

he worked tirelessly, showed skill and craft and got kicked lumps out of for which occasionally he went down too easily... a normal Suarez performance 

He's great, shame the lino bottled it and flagged for the appeals!


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 28, 2012)

Paperboy said:



			He's like Marmite you either hate him or love him. 

I love him, but think he doesn't help himself. He's no worse the John Terry!!!
		
Click to expand...

You know you're in trouble when the best character reference you can think of is that you're not worse than John Terry.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 28, 2012)

Imurg said:



			What's he done now?
Been out at work........
		
Click to expand...

'Heel stepped' Distin impetuously amongst other 'things'...

Did like his swan dive celebration on the halfway line though...


----------



## deanobillquay (Oct 28, 2012)

dirty cheating bar steward, cannot stand the bloke


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Oct 28, 2012)

Not a fan of him but I also hate Liverpool with a passion.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 28, 2012)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Not a fan of him but I also hate Liverpool with a passion.
		
Click to expand...

So, on this occasion, you were well pleased with the assistant referees performance ...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm not going to offer a case for the defence, beacause if he didn't have an LFC shirt on, I would also hate him. He is a cheating, snidy, dirty, diver of a footballer but he is in no way the only one in the Prem.

He is one of the best footballers I have ever seen, with unbelievable talent. I think he did try to do Distin today, but the worse things today were Fellaini's elbow on Joe allen (where he nearly decapitated him), followed up by kicking him, which resulted in an Everton free kick????

Worst diver today - Neville - I expect an outcry to follow.............


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 28, 2012)

That's why I don't watch much  anymore. The game is littered with cheats too.Cheats and scumbags, what an advert!!



Liverbirdie said:



			I'm not going to offer a case for the defence, beacause if he didn't have an LFC shirt on, I would also hate him. He is a cheating, snidy, dirty, diver of a footballer but he is in no way the only one in the Prem.

He is one of the best footballers I have ever seen, with unbelievable talent. I think he did try to do Distin today, but the worse things today were Fellaini's elbow on Joe allen (where he nearly decapitated him), followed up by kicking him, which resulted in an Everton free kick????

Worst diver today - Neville - I expect an outcry to follow.............
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 28, 2012)

Worst dive today was Nevilles,however worst diver was Suarez.
He is without doubt a very good footballer.
Great first half,but the 2nd was bismal.
His goal was not offside,the official who gave it so should be suspended and retrained
on the offside rule.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 28, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			That's why I don't watch much  anymore. The game is littered with cheats too.Cheats and scumbags, what an advert!!
		
Click to expand...

I agree, but I think the lawmakers such as UEFA,FA have also spoiled the game as not cracking down on it enough. Blatter is getting his wish to turn it into a non-conatct sport, referees are also getting worst.

PFA - just as bad.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 28, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm not going to offer a case for the defence, beacause if he didn't have an LFC shirt on, I would also hate him. He is a cheating, snidy, dirty, diver of a footballer but he is in no way the only one in the Prem.

He is one of the best footballers I have ever seen, with unbelievable talent. I think he did try to do Distin today, but the worse things today were Fellaini's elbow on Joe allen (where he nearly decapitated him), followed up by kicking him, which resulted in an Everton free kick????

Worst diver today - Neville - I expect an outcry to follow.............
		
Click to expand...


I think Fellaini does have a tendency to use his elbows a little too much... One day one of the bigger guys is gonna nail him good and proper... Hope I get to witness it...

As for Neville's dive, as you indicate, not much chance of an outcry to follow... To his credit he showed sufficient humility in his post match interview that its unlikely we'll see him do similiar at any time in the near future...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 28, 2012)

MegaSteve said:



			I think Fellaini does have a tendency to use his elbows a little too much... One day one of the bigger guys is gonna nail him good and proper... Hope I get to witness it...

As for Neville's dive, as you indicate, not much chance of an outcry to follow... To his credit he showed sufficient humility in his post match interview that its unlikely we'll see him do similiar at any time in the near future...
		
Click to expand...



Yes, I'll give him that - he did make a few lame excuses, but at least he admitted it.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 28, 2012)

Suarez....all that talent and yet he chooses to cheat, what does that teach our youngsters.
Ten years from now will we see all the teenage players copying his actions. 

His behaviour and others like him will drive fans away from football.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Oct 28, 2012)

Drove me out a while back. I used to travel from the Midlands to Edinburgh as I was a season ticket holder at Tynecastle and also an England member,would never miss an England game. I wouldn't travel to the end of the street now to watch a game involving the pros.Occasionally watch Leamington in on of the oofshoots from the Blue square leagues with my FIL.



Doon frae Troon said:



			Suarez....all that talent and yet he chooses to cheat, what does that teach our youngsters.
Ten years from now will we see all the teenage players copying his actions. 

His behaviour and others like him will drive fans away from football.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## JustOne (Oct 28, 2012)

MegaSteve said:



			I think Fellaini does have a tendency to use his elbows a little too much... One day one of the bigger guys is gonna nail him good and proper... Hope I get to witness it...
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Bigger cheat than Suarez.


----------



## Deadlydan (Oct 28, 2012)

For my money's worth they should do a similar thing to rugby, if the ref misses foul play the tv analysis later may show it and player could be carded post match. Managers would soon stamp on cheating if their players were racking up suspensions for it....cheating is ruining the game


----------



## Birchy (Oct 28, 2012)

Deadlydan said:



			For my money's worth they should do a similar thing to rugby, if the ref misses foul play the tv analysis later may show it and player could be carded post match. Managers would soon stamp on cheating if their players were racking up suspensions for it....cheating is ruining the game
		
Click to expand...

I agree with that. Players might get away with it on the day sometimes but they always get busted when the panel looks at it. The more they do it the longer they get banned as well so serial offenders would be getting lengthy bans.


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 28, 2012)

Our league has been going downhill for years due to people who constantly cheat. What gets me is how Suarez has managed to become the one who everyone has it in for. I have never seen anyone get away with as much blatant cheating as Terry. Man United spent many years where players would grab hold of refs swearing and abusing them trying to get things to go their way and nothing get done about it. Ronaldo even though IMO has been the best player in the world for years now, could give Tom Daley a run for his money as an Olympic diver. 

Cheating in football started to become a big problem before Suarez was even born. But I did enjoy seeing him dive infront of Moyes...:rofl:


----------



## Bucket92 (Oct 28, 2012)

I'd use one word to sum up that little rat, but it cannot be mentioned on the forum according to the rules..


----------



## One Planer (Oct 28, 2012)

Talented footballer, yes. Dirty cheat yes.

Thing is, 90%+  of the players in the Premier League are the same. The difference is, they are called "Clever" not a cheat.

Fellaini is an example. Rooney is another. 

Pretty much the reason I don't watch half as much football as I used to.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 28, 2012)

He does have sublime talent but sadly he'll be remembered for his diving more than his ability. On the flip side I do think he's a marked man from opposition and referees and doesn't always get the decision when he has been fouled. It seems that referees are getting serious about simulation recently but as the Chelsea game shows, especially with the Torres decision where I though he was clipped, it is just given them another headache rather than helping. That said Torres should have walked after the first challenge so perhaps justice was done


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 28, 2012)

The thing is, the defenders are joining in on the act now - although can't blame them too much, as the strikers and wingers are still the worst.

Cheating is now endemic in the game, it's always gone on, but the last 10 years are a new low. 

I used to be dead set against video referreeing, but reffing is so bad now that I would welcome it. Look at the Man U v Chelsea  game for that also.


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 28, 2012)

It will carry on as long as FIFA (who are dirtier and more corrupt than any footballer) let it. They refuse to bring in technologies and more important retrospective decisions. All it would take is a rule that blatant diving costs a 3 match ban and it would stop it. The same could be said for dangerous and violent acts. 

You can not blame players when the stakes are so high and the heat of the moment passion allows them to make refereeing an absolutely impossible job.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 28, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Suarez....all that talent and yet he chooses to cheat, what does that teach our youngsters.
Ten years from now will we see all the teenage players copying his actions. 

His behaviour and others like him will drive fans away from football.
		
Click to expand...

I still look forward to double headers like today on the TV and then despise the constant cheating and appalling behaviour of the players and fans so wonder why I bother. Would never again spend money to watch a live game and would rather watch rugby instead where, in the main, the players and fans behave far better and the atmosphere is way less aggressive.

Why call it "simulation" when "cheating" would do just fine?!


----------



## One Planer (Oct 28, 2012)

Karl102 said:



			It will carry on as long as FIFA (who are dirtier and more corrupt than any footballer) let it. They refuse to bring in technologies and more important retrospective decisions. All it would take is a rule that blatant diving costs a 3 match ban and it would stop it. The same could be said for dangerous and violent acts. 

You can not blame players when the stakes are so high and the heat of the moment passion allows them to make refereeing an absolutely impossible job.
		
Click to expand...

I've always said that diving on the pitch outside the penalty area should be a yellow card. Diving in the penalty area gets a straight red.

Add to this a "Totting-Up" system where 3 yellows for "simulation" get a 3 game ban.


----------



## A1ex (Oct 28, 2012)

The highlight of the afternoon was seeing his perfectly good winner ruled out. Couldn't happen to a bigger runt.

Good to see refs finally make a stand against it today with Torres and Phil Neville rightly booked for hurling themselves to the ground. The excuse there was contact is the most pathetic reasoning ever. Contact ISN'T a foul, it's only a foul if the contact is bad enough to bring someone down. Torres was brushed by Evans and it wasn't enough to bring anyone down, let alone a 6ft athlete. He didn't fancy his chances of scoring so dived. The ref was bang on and anyone guilty of diving should be fined a weeks wages and banned for 3 games.

It'll be wiped out of the game within a few months.


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2012)

MegaSteve said:



			Got 'robbed' at the end though...
		
Click to expand...

Robbed?       
How so?
Oh......................you mean the goal that should have stood, even though it was scored by someone who shouldn't have been on the pitch due to that horrendous tackle on Distin.
Robbed..........:rofl:.

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Worst diver today - Neville - I expect an outcry to follow.............
		
Click to expand...

N.e.v.i.l.l.e..............................that's not how you spell Sterling .

And besides, at least Neville admitted to it and apologised for it after the game.

*Slime*.


----------



## Slime (Oct 28, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Me too. Bigger cheat than Suarez.
		
Click to expand...

WHAT! 

*Slime*.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 29, 2012)

Slime said:



WHAT! 

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...


So 'elbowing' is perfectly OK ...


----------



## JustOne (Oct 29, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			But I did enjoy seeing him dive infront of Moyes...:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Saw it on the news...... FANTASTIC!... absolutely fantastic!


----------



## CMAC (Oct 29, 2012)

Wanted to see what the fuss was about so typed Suarez into YouTube and its pages of a celebration!!!!!!!!!
No goals, no cheating, just muppet after muppet desperate to upload 20 secs of sky footage showing a player celebrating a goal!

I loved playing but find the whole mentality sad!


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 29, 2012)

This really confuses me, why is it all of a sudden that Suarez is the problem in the game of football and is the biggest cheat around. This wonderful game is full of players cheating at all clubs. My problem is with al this diving scandal that is going on at hte minute you are going to get players getting booked for things like Torres did yesterday. Anyone who has ever played this game and understands it just has to listen to Gary Neville on his alledged dive (I never thought I would be agreeing with him, but he really knows his stuff). Evans came flying out at Torres, he had to try and jump over him or get smashed. The zoomed in slow motion replay shows the studs of Evans going down the front of Torres shin pads. SWo how can anyone say that was a dive.Retrospective cards can never work. Look at Goodison yesterday. Sterling should not have got his booking, but should have got booked for his next tackle. Fellaini and his flying elbows should hvae walked for kicking Allen. Suarez should have got booked for the challenge on Distin. Several other incidents in that game that could have resulted in cards being given retrospectively. But if you are going to start changing decisions retrospectively then you have to give Suarez his winning goal and Liverpool 3 points. But then take it away from him as retrospectively he would not be on the pitch to score it.Biggest problem in football is he way that the rules keep getting changed. It is making it so hard for referees to get things correct as there is far too much interpretation in the game, rather thanblack and white rules. Look at offside, younger forum memberes will not remember the old offside rule. That was simple to enforce. They did not look at all of this first phase and second phase and are you in the invisible triangle that determines if you involved. Come on FIFA sot out the rules and make them simple to enforce again.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 29, 2012)

Slime said:



WHAT! 

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Biased opinions perchance? I'm sure you also feel Chelsea got everything yesterday, and Man U were on the wrong end of some decisions also.

Jog on whilst the adults talk.


----------



## Slime (Oct 29, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



*Biased opinions perchance?* I'm sure you also feel *Chelsea got everything yesterday, and Man U were on the wrong end of some decisions* also.
Jog on whilst the adults talk.
		
Click to expand...

Honest opinions actually, sorry if they're different from yours!
No. United's winner was definitely offside, no question.

Anything else?

*Slime*.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 29, 2012)

Slime said:



Honest opinions actually, sorry if they're different from yours!
No. United's winner was definitely offside, no question.

Anything else?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Due to everything you said being anti-Liverpool, pro-Everton. 

No balanced view, maybe even an Everton goal should not have stood, due it being a Liverpool throw in, Fellaini's elbow also being a red card offence.

So a very selective point of view then.


----------



## Blademaster (Oct 29, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			especially with the Torres decision where I though he was clipped,
		
Click to expand...

Ys he was clipped but not enough to fall over, never mind the facial grimaces and clutching his shin. A 5 year old boy could have stayed on his feet and carried on. These guys are all cheats and actors.....


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 29, 2012)

Blademaster said:



			Ys he was clipped but not enough to fall over, never mind the facial grimaces and clutching his shin. A 5 year old boy could have stayed on his feet and carried on. These guys are all cheats and actors.....
		
Click to expand...

One of the biggest loads of rubbish I have ever heard. Did you see the zoomed in slow motion replay. Evans put his studs down the front of Torres shinpad. Have you ever really played football at any kind of level? I would love to see you run at the same speed as Torres, have to jump to stop himself being injured by Evans diving into him, then getting caught as you are jumping to stop yourself getting injured. THen let us see if you are still on your feet or not. I think we know the answer to that......


----------



## A1ex (Oct 29, 2012)

You must be blind.

Diving boils down to this and it's fairly simple.

Could Torres have stayed on his feet? Yes. Did he stay on his feet? No. Thus he made the most of it, dived to get a free kick and get Evans booked.

Your excuse he dived to avoid contact, might be valid if he got straight back up and wasn't rolling around faking a non existent injury. The only thing worse than cheats is those who offer excuses for them. Poor little Torres was so scared of running into a defender he has to hurl himself to the deck. Amazing he has the courage to take to the field incase someone touches him


----------



## A1ex (Oct 29, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Due to everything you said being anti-Liverpool, pro-Everton. 

No balanced view, maybe even an Everton goal should not have stood, due it being a Liverpool throw in, Fellaini's elbow also being a red card offence.

So a very selective point of view then.
		
Click to expand...

Taking a look at the game, the ref clearly got some decisions wrong. If we go by the letter of the law, Suarez should've been sent off for two nasty challenges. He made no effort to get the ball and caught Everton players with his studs both times in cynical moves. 

Obviously his goal at the end wasn't offside, however Coates was climbing over the defender. I personally like to let those challenges go, as a good tussle is what football should be about. 

You could say it evened itself out.....


----------



## LanDog (Oct 29, 2012)

On Suarez, he couldn't finish his dinner


----------



## Robobum (Oct 29, 2012)

LanDog said:



			On Suarez, he couldn't finish his dinner
		
Click to expand...

The best post on the thread. For such a very good footballer, his composure in front of goal is shocking. Liverpool would not be in the bottom half if he could locate any cow's arse with that banjo.


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 29, 2012)

Robobum said:



			The best post on the thread. For such a very good footballer, his composure in front of goal is shocking. Liverpool would not be in the bottom half if he could locate any cow's arse with that banjo.
		
Click to expand...

Quotes like this make me laugh. You really know your football don't you.....

http://www.premierleague.com/en-gb/players.html

Second in the Premier League scoring chart I see............... So that really does sum up your knowledge about what is going on in the game doesn't it


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 29, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Quotes like this make me laugh. You really know your football don't you.....

http://www.premierleague.com/en-gb/players.html

Second in the Premier League scoring chart I see............... So that really does sum up your knowledge about what is going on in the game doesn't it

Click to expand...

Andy Cole topped the European scoring charts in 98-99.


----------



## Slime (Oct 29, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



*Due to everything you said being anti-Liverpool, pro-Everton. *

No balanced view, maybe even an Everton goal should not have stood, due it being a Liverpool throw in, Fellaini's elbow also being a red card offence.
So a very selective point of view then.
		
Click to expand...

Especially the bit where I said "No. United's winner was definitely offside, no question". Obviously 'anti Liver*poo*l, pro Everton'!
Don't be so defensive *Liverbirdie*, it's only a chat about football. 
Chillax a little, life will be much sweeter and don't feel obliged to defend Suarez, you can despise him too you know .

*Slime*.


----------



## Blademaster (Oct 29, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			One of the biggest loads of rubbish I have ever heard. Did you see the zoomed in slow motion replay. Evans put his studs down the front of Torres shinpad. Have you ever really played football at any kind of level? I would love to see you run at the same speed as Torres, have to jump to stop himself being injured by Evans diving into him, then getting caught as you are jumping to stop yourself getting injured. THen let us see if you are still on your feet or not. I think we know the answer to that......
		
Click to expand...

"all down his shin pad" ooooh the poor thing! No wonder he fell down clutching his upper shin then - if someone bashed my shin pad I bet it would really really hurt! 

I think you should have gone to Specsavers, unless of course you were actually watching a different replay, because in the one I saw the level of contact was minimal and Torres' histrionics were totally unjustified. Judging by other's comments on here and on the YouTube replays you are in a minority of one.

Judging by the personal nature of your response to me and to Robobum you clearly fancy yourself as something of a keyboard warrior - and I thought members of a golfing forum would be more grown up than that!


----------



## Dodger (Oct 29, 2012)

What with today's latest revelations the amount of bell ends in the EPL is reaching epic proportions.

All this in the self proclaimed "best league in the world"......indeed.


----------



## LanDog (Oct 29, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Quotes like this make me laugh. You really know your football don't you.....

http://www.premierleague.com/en-gb/players.html

Second in the Premier League scoring chart I see............... So that really does sum up your knowledge about what is going on in the game doesn't it

Click to expand...

Suarez has a natural talent and ability. However having a goal scorers touch isn't one of the things he's blessed with. He can get himself into positions, yes. But he continues to miss easier chances and yet somehow convert more difficult ones! His hat-trick at Norwich being a perfect example really. He missed quite a simple 1 on 1, then moments later scored an outside of the boot beauty. His talent is unquestionable, his attitude however is despicable, he is now probably seen as the best player at Liverpool and yet how he behaves on the pitch is a disgraceful example to young supporters of the club. If I was a supporter of the club which I'm not. I'd be ashamed to have to tie myself to an organisation that supports him. Or furthermore an organisation that seems to refuse to recognise its PR mistakes which have been so apparent in the club's severe fall from grace over the past 18 months


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 29, 2012)

Blademaster said:



			"all down his shin pad" ooooh the poor thing! No wonder he fell down clutching his upper shin then - if someone bashed my shin pad I bet it would really really hurt! 

I think you should have gone to Specsavers, unless of course you were actually watching a different replay, because in the one I saw the level of contact was minimal and Torres' histrionics were totally unjustified. Judging by other's comments on here and on the YouTube replays you are in a minority of one.

Judging by the personal nature of your response to me and to Robobum you clearly fancy yourself as something of a keyboard warrior - and I thought members of a golfing forum would be more grown up than that!
		
Click to expand...

Here we go, when struggling to find a response let us just start to try and throw insults around. (someone help me please and explain what a keyboard warrior is as I guess that was some kind of insult that was being thrown my way)........:rofl:

By what you have wrote I now understand where you are coming from. You agree that Torres was caught, I do agree he was making more of it than was needed, but he was caught. What are you trying to say? Does a player have to be smashed by another player to be allowed to go down without getting called a cheat? Is a player not allowed to try and get out of the way of rather than take it and risk injury? If a player does try and jump over a tackle and he gets caught in the process then he is going to go flying over he has no feet on the floor to keep his balance.


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 29, 2012)

LanDog said:



			Suarez has a natural talent and ability. However having a goal scorers touch isn't one of the things he's blessed with. He can get himself into positions, yes. But he continues to miss easier chances and yet somehow convert more difficult ones! His hat-trick at Norwich being a perfect example really. He missed quite a simple 1 on 1, then moments later scored an outside of the boot beauty. His talent is unquestionable, his attitude however is despicable, he is now probably seen as the best player at Liverpool and yet how he behaves on the pitch is a disgraceful example to young supporters of the club. If I was a supporter of the club which I'm not. I'd be ashamed to have to tie myself to an organisation that supports him. Or furthermore an organisation that seems to refuse to recognise its PR mistakes which have been so apparent in the club's severe fall from grace over the past 18 months
		
Click to expand...

Agree with you on this this one mate he is an embarrassment at times. I am a Liverpool fan and I would certainly prefer to be playing with him than against him, but I do at times sit shouting at the TV when he misses a good chance or takes a dive. He is embarrassing at times, but who else does Liverpool have to pin their hopes on? Downing, Henderson? Do not make me laugh....


----------



## LanDog (Oct 29, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Agree with you on this this one mate he is an embarrassment at times. I am a Liverpool fan and I would certainly prefer to be playing with him than against him, but I do at times sit shouting at the TV when he misses a good chance or takes a dive. He is embarrassing at times, but who else does Liverpool have to pin their hopes on? Downing, Henderson? Do not make me laugh....
		
Click to expand...

I see your point. But I'm trying to look at this as a football fan not a Utd fan. The way I see it is that a club of Liverpool's stature shouldn't be relying on this Cretin. But it's down to a horrendous transfer policy that they are. Some of their buys have been truly shocking. And to me it seems the club are too proud to admit their mistakes


----------



## Imurg (Oct 29, 2012)

My take on it - and I didn't play to any real level - is that Torres made a meal of it.
Yes he was caught but he made no effort to stay on his feet. If he had, he may have got into a scoring position. But he went down.
Suarez does this too. His dive the other week should have resulted in a straight red and another 8 game ban - and Rogers backed him! The fact he was being kicked around the park is irrelevent.
It is plain cheating, there's no other word - Simulation? Do me a favour, they cheat.
So do many many others in ALL leagues around the World. Yes Dodger - even in Bonnie Scotland!

Football is becoming a farce.
It needs to take a long hard look at itself and realise that it's got too big for it's boots. It needs taking down a peg or two.
These days, it seems, if you don't cheat then you can't win.
Well if that's the case I give Football parity with Cycling
Riddled with cheats who have no interest other than lining their own pockets.
I was walking through the local park the other week and saw a game. Kids of about 16/17.
One defender went in for a tackle and missed the ball and the player. The lad did a Klinnsmann and nearly died on the spot.
Cue a red card for the defender. Cue lots of smiles and winks from the Winger who got "felled".
It's probably rife in the Under 10's too.
They watch their "heroes" - God help us if JT et al are kids' Heroes - and copy what they see.

Football stinks.
I'll still watch matches when it's on and I can be bothered but it needs a revolution akin to what Punk did for Music in the late 70's - kick the pompous, self-indulgent air-heads in the teeth and get back to basics.


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 29, 2012)

LanDog said:



			I see your point. But I'm trying to look at this as a football fan not a Utd fan. The way I see it is that a club of Liverpool's stature shouldn't be relying on this Cretin. But it's down to a horrendous transfer policy that they are. Some of their buys have been truly shocking. And to me it seems the club are too proud to admit their mistakes
		
Click to expand...

There has been some major cock ups at Liverpool in the transfer market. One that really angered me was when they did not make Torres see the season out when they sold him. Suarez was purchased to play off Torres and I would have liked to see the season out with both of them. 

I just get angered that so much hatred is being thrown towards Suarez. Terry is as much of a cheat as anyone who dives with the things he gets away with. There are plenty of players who throw them self around like a rag doll, but it jsut seems that everyone has it in for Suarez. 

Cock up after cock up is being made by officials and that is the biggest problem. THey are not booking players for diving when they should be and then booking them when the player was entitled to go down. Just take the 2 games on SKY yesterday. Suarez should have gone, Sterling should not have got his first booking. Everton score from a throw in that was clearly Liverpools. Suarez has a goal disallowed for offside all because the linesman bottled it and made the decision after the Everton players shouted for it. Torres should have got a red card not yellow for his first offence. But he should not have got carded for diving when Evans actually caught him. Hernandez scores from an obvious offside that even Stevie Wonder could have seen. Sort out hese referees and get them making the correct decisions would be a good start


----------



## LanDog (Oct 29, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			There has been some major cock ups at Liverpool in the transfer market. One that really angered me was when they did not make Torres see the season out when they sold him. Suarez was purchased to play off Torres and I would have liked to see the season out with both of them. 

I just get angered that so much hatred is being thrown towards Suarez. Terry is as much of a cheat as anyone who dives with the things he gets away with. There are plenty of players who throw them self around like a rag doll, but it jsut seems that everyone has it in for Suarez. 

Cock up after cock up is being made by officials and that is the biggest problem. THey are not booking players for diving when they should be and then booking them when the player was entitled to go down. Just take the 2 games on SKY yesterday. Suarez should have gone, Sterling should not have got his first booking. Everton score from a throw in that was clearly Liverpools. Suarez has a goal disallowed for offside all because the linesman bottled it and made the decision after the Everton players shouted for it. Torres should have got a red card not yellow for his first offence. But he should not have got carded for diving when Evans actually caught him. Hernandez scores from an obvious offside that even Stevie Wonder could have seen. Sort out hese referees and get them making the correct decisions would be a good start
		
Click to expand...

I see your point there, but it is an incredibly difficult job for refs, they then get very little help in game, on top of that they get a ridiculously hard time from the media and fans alike. So I try and not pass judgement on refs until they get some assistance Forman outside body, be that Hawkeye or be it a video ref. either way I'm all for it


----------



## Imurg (Oct 29, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Hernandez scores from an obvious offside that even Stevie Wonder could have seen. Sort out hese referees and get them making the correct decisions would be a good start
		
Click to expand...

Firstly - and contrary to popular opinion - Refs and Lino's are Human. They will make mistakes. Regardless of how good the training is, how good they are, they will all make mistakes. Football in general needs to accept that before anything else can happen.
The Officials don't have replays to look at - that's another debate - they have to make a decision based on what they can see at the moment anything happens.
If they happen to be looking the other way for whatever reason then they could miss an event - therefore they cannot take any action.
Linesmen have to make split-second decisions for offsides. Take Hernandez yesteday. If you look from the aerial view then it's easy to see the offside. But look from ground level and the Lino has to peer through 2 or 3 players to work out EXACTLY where Hernandez is. 
And if he gets it wrong then a million Armchair Pundits, with the benefit of action replays taken from several angles, decry him as blind and a waste of space. It's a wonder anyone wants to do the job i the first place - and remember..No refs or Linos = No game.

Until Football accepts that errors will occur on the field of play, nothing is ever ever going to change. And when the errors occur, take it on the chin and move on. Decisions will probably even themselves out over the season anyway.


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 29, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Firstly - and contrary to popular opinion - Refs and Lino's are Human. They will make mistakes. Regardless of how good the training is, how good they are, they will all make mistakes. Football in general needs to accept that before anything else can happen.
The Officials don't have replays to look at - that's another debate - they have to make a decision based on what they can see at the moment anything happens.
If they happen to be looking the other way for whatever reason then they could miss an event - therefore they cannot take any action.
Linesmen have to make split-second decisions for offsides. Take Hernandez yesteday. If you look from the aerial view then it's easy to see the offside. But look from ground level and the Lino has to peer through 2 or 3 players to work out EXACTLY where Hernandez is. 
And if he gets it wrong then a million Armchair Pundits, with the benefit of action replays taken from several angles, decry him as blind and a waste of space. It's a wonder anyone wants to do the job i the first place - and remember..No refs or Linos = No game.

Until Football accepts that errors will occur on the field of play, nothing is ever ever going to change. And when the errors occur, take it on the chin and move on. Decisions will probably even themselves out over the season anyway.
		
Click to expand...

I accept that people will make mistakes as they are only human. My problem is the amount of mistakes they keep making. In the Liverpool game alone the referee made at least 5 mistakes that had a major impact on the outcome of the game and that is both ways not just for Liverpool. The same goes for the Chelsea match. Yes they are only human, but so am I. If I make a mistake in my job then there is a good chance someone could die. The referee does have a hard time, but if he is not able to cope then do what other sports have done and bring in replay technology. 

We all make excuses for our favorite player when he cheats and likewise we make excuses for referees getting decisions wrong. FIFA need to go back to the old rules of the game to help the referee. The rules use to be easy to enforce unlike all the ambiguous rules that we have today. The referee is told by the rules they must give a certain card for certain situations, problem is it is still open to their interpretation, so that allows for mistakes to happen.


----------



## craig26 (Oct 29, 2012)

To put it simply, the song says it all

He cheats, He dives, He hates the Jackson 5, Luis Suarez, Luis Suarez


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 29, 2012)

craig26 said:



			To put it simply, the song says it all

He cheats, He dives, He hates the Jackson 5, Luis Suarez, Luis Suarez
		
Click to expand...

Nothing like a racist football song is there...........


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 29, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Firstly - and contrary to popular opinion - Refs and Lino's are Human. They will make mistakes. Regardless of how good the training is, how good they are, they will all make mistakes. Football in general needs to accept that before anything else can happen.
The Officials don't have replays to look at - that's another debate - they have to make a decision based on what they can see at the moment anything happens.
If they happen to be looking the other way for whatever reason then they could miss an event - therefore they cannot take any action.
Linesmen have to make split-second decisions for offsides. Take Hernandez yesteday. If you look from the aerial view then it's easy to see the offside. But look from ground level and the Lino has to peer through 2 or 3 players to work out EXACTLY where Hernandez is. 
And if he gets it wrong then a million Armchair Pundits, with the benefit of action replays taken from several angles, decry him as blind and a waste of space. It's a wonder anyone wants to do the job i the first place - and remember..No refs or Linos = No game.

Until Football accepts that errors will occur on the field of play, nothing is ever ever going to change. And when the errors occur, take it on the chin and move on. Decisions will probably even themselves out over the season anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree they are only human, but take both games yesterday it was mistake after mistake. At least 5 made in the merseyside derby that could have swung the result both ways. Same goes for the Chelsea game. IS the game too fast or the rules too complicated for the referee to cope with? What it boils down to is following other sports and having video technology to assist the officials. In my job if I made as many mistakes as Premier League refs then someone would surely die, not just loose 3 points.


----------



## A1ex (Oct 29, 2012)

In fairness to Suarez in the last month or so he's looked much better infront of goal. Whether it's just form or actually lasts is another matter.

He's not a main striker though, he's playing out of position because Liverpool have no top class striker. His best position is on the left of a 433 cutting inside and creating aswell as scoring. I'm not sure Liverpool fans will see the best of him because he won't hang around for long without CL football.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 29, 2012)

Slime said:



			Especially the bit where I said "No. United's winner was definitely offside, no question". Obviously 'anti Liver*poo*l, pro Everton'!
Don't be so defensive *Liverbirdie*, it's only a chat about football. 
Chillax a little, life will be much sweeter and don't feel obliged to defend Suarez, you can despise him too you know .

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Ok - lets look at the evidence:-

1. Chillax - who was the one talking in capital letters 1 inch high - pot,kettle?

2. You can't really have an anti- Liverpool, pro-everton view when talking about a different game (United v chelsea).

3. Defending Suarez - I quote "He is a cheating, snidy, dirty, diver of a footballer" - Liverbirdie, earlier on in the thread (that's me by the way).

Slime, catch up will yer. I'll speak more slowly next time, if you like.

Seperately, as has been said by many others - Suarez is a scorer of great goals, not a great goalscorer. But he is scoring a lot of goals, ala Andy Cole. People used to accuse him of the same wastefulness, I used to always say, does he finish the season with 30 goals plus? Yes he does, so he's a good goalscorer, ok he might need four chances to score one, but 30 goals a season still a goalscorer makes.


----------



## Slime (Oct 29, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Cock up after cock up is being made by officials and that is the biggest problem. THey are not booking players for diving when they should be and then booking them *when the player was entitled to go down*.
		
Click to expand...

A player is entitled to go down when he is brought down i.e. he has no choice because he has been fouled. A player can't go down out of choice just because he's been tickled..........that's diving!



MadAdey said:



			Just take the 2 games on SKY yesterday. Suarez should have gone, Sterling should not have got his first booking. *
But he should have been booked for diving.* 
Everton score from a throw in that was clearly Liverpools. *
Liverpool should learn how to defend throw ins.* 
Suarez has a goal disallowed for offside all because the linesman bottled it and made the decision after the Everton players shouted for it.
*Suarez should already have been sent off for his horrendous 'tackle' on Distin.*
Torres should have got a red card not yellow for his first offence. But he should not have got carded for diving when Evans actually caught him. *
Yes he should. Evans made contact but DID NOT bring Torres down, Torres went down of his own volition..........he dived.*
Hernandez scores from an obvious offside that even Stevie Wonder could have seen.
*Yes, it was offside & the linesman should have spotted it, but to be fair, I didn't notice it straight away.*
Sort out these referees and get them making the correct decisions would be a good start.
*A better start would be to heavily punish the cheats, that would give the officials a bit of a help....................ain't gonna happen though.*

Click to expand...

Unfortunately, the officials have the hardest job in a great game played at a terific pace by 22 players, at least half of whom are habitual cheats. The refs do an impossible job to the best of their abilities and they generally do it bloody well too. I get pissed off when players and managers constantly moan about the bad decisions they may get, yet never do I see them refereeing a game. I bet that would open their eyes a tad.
Refs & linesmen, I salute you, and thank you for putting up with the constant abuse you get, without you there would be no beautiful game.

*Slime*.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 29, 2012)

LanDog said:



			Suarez has a natural talent and ability. However having a goal scorers touch isn't one of the things he's blessed with. He can get himself into positions, yes. But he continues to miss easier chances and yet somehow convert more difficult ones! His hat-trick at Norwich being a perfect example really. He missed quite a simple 1 on 1, then moments later scored an outside of the boot beauty. His talent is unquestionable, his attitude however is despicable, he is now probably seen as the best player at Liverpool and yet how he behaves on the pitch is a disgraceful example to young supporters of the club. If I was a supporter of the club which I'm not. I'd be ashamed to have to tie myself to an organisation that supports him. Or furthermore an organisation that seems to refuse to recognise its PR mistakes which have been so apparent in the club's severe fall from grace over the past 18 months
		
Click to expand...

So the fact that Liverpool sacked Kenny Dalglish along with the press officer, does not maybe show that the club weren't happy with how the whole thing was handled.

So what your saying is that if Suarez was a Man U player, you would stop supporting them?


----------



## LanDog (Oct 29, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			So the fact that Liverpool sacked Kenny Dalglish along with the press officer, does not maybe show that the club weren't happy with how the whole thing was handled.

So what your saying is that if Suarez was a Man U player, you would stop supporting them?
		
Click to expand...

I'm saying that. It hasn't been publicly acknowledged Kenny should never have been in the job and furthermore, he hasn't actually 'sacked, you can say that's because of his position to the club, nevertheless he was terrible in charge. 
I'd continue to support my team. But I wouldn't cheer Suarez like some do, or nail my colours to him like many have, but aren't man enough to admit what a delinquent he is. This is not my personal prejudice against a Liverpool player here, if it were a player from any other team I'd feel the exact same.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 29, 2012)

LanDog said:



			I'm saying that. It hasn't been publicly acknowledged Kenny should never have been in the job and furthermore, he hasn't actually 'sacked, you can say that's because of his position to the club, nevertheless he was terrible in charge. 
I'd continue to support my team. But I wouldn't cheer Suarez like some do, or nail my colours to him like many have, but aren't man enough to admit what a delinquent he is. This is not my personal prejudice against a Liverpool player here, if it were a player from any other team I'd feel the exact same.
		
Click to expand...

I think to all intents and purposes he was sacked, "mutual agreement" is rubbish in this instance.

Fair play, I thought you were going to say that you would withdraw your support, as you alluded to. Lets face it if Suarez played for any of the other 19 prem clubs, 60% of their fans would back him no matter what, 30 % would be somewhere in the middle and maybe 10% would say it's bad.


----------



## LanDog (Oct 29, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think to all intents and purposes he was sacked, "mutual agreement" is rubbish in this instance.

Fair play, I thought you were going to say that you would withdraw your support, as you alluded to. Lets face it if Suarez played for any of the other 19 prem clubs, 60% of their fans would back him no matter what, 30 % would be somewhere in the middle and maybe 10% would say it's bad.
		
Click to expand...


You've just indirectly made my point there. Everyone knows that Dalglish was sacked but in the press it isn't really mentioned and the Club never said it. 

On the support of players however. I've felt like this before, with Tevez at Utd I always felt like he only wanted a paycheck. Like it didn't matter to him if the team lost. As long as he scored. Parts of me now feel like that with Rooney, after his Contract mess I seen a different side to the normally team driven hungry young fighter that he was. I do see it as as long as the player does his job quietly then that's all you can ask of him, but some go the extra mile in both ways. By being a ridiculous tool and there are a number of ways this can happen as we know, but there are also those moments of class like DiCanio catching the ball that do win you over. But I often fear that you'll struggle to have one without the other. DiCanio being a prime example again for his sheer insanity.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 29, 2012)

LanDog said:



			You've just indirectly made my point there. Everyone knows that Dalglish was sacked but in the press it isn't really mentioned and the Club never said it. 

On the support of players however. I've felt like this before, with Tevez at Utd I always felt like he only wanted a paycheck. Like it didn't matter to him if the team lost. As long as he scored. Parts of me now feel like that with Rooney, after his Contract mess I seen a different side to the normally team driven hungry young fighter that he was. I do see it as as long as the player does his job quietly then that's all you can ask of him, but some go the extra mile in both ways. By being a ridiculous tool and there are a number of ways this can happen as we know, but there are also those moments of class like DiCanio catching the ball that do win you over. But I often fear that you'll struggle to have one without the other. DiCanio being a prime example again for his sheer insanity.
		
Click to expand...

I think there are less and less heroes in football, now. I've never really bought into hero worship of particualr players, and more about the team, even as a kid. I've never been much into collecting autographs and meeting players etc.

I think most Liverpool fans over the years have worshipped their managers more than the players TBH. 

Steven Gerrard may be an exception to LFC fans, as he stayed when he could have easily gone to a side who would have won the league. I think lots of neutrals admire him for this also, but not necessarily other parts of him.

Footballers are in another world now, populated by pop stars, leeches, agents, celebs and other ne'er do wells. Very few heroes now.


----------



## LanDog (Oct 29, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think there are less and less heroes in football, now. I've never really bought into hero worship of particualr players, and more about the team, even as a kid. I've never been much into collecting autographs and meeting players etc.

I think most Liverpool fans over the years have worshipped their managers more than the players TBH. 

Steven Gerrard may be an exception to LFC fans, as he stayed when he could have easily gone to a side who would have won the league. I think lots of neutrals admire him for this also, but not necessarily other parts of him.

Footballers are in another world now, populated by pop stars, leeches, agents, celebs and other ne'er do wells. Very few heroes now.
		
Click to expand...


The Heroes are most definitely dying out in the game, Maldini, Seedorf, Scholes, Nedved, Cannavaro, Keane, VDS, Neville. These were all personal heroes of mine all are now either retired or in the final stages of their career. It's quite sad really


----------



## Slime (Oct 30, 2012)

LanDog said:



			The Heroes are most definitely dying out in the game, Maldini, Seedorf, Scholes, Nedved, Cannavaro, Keane, VDS, Neville. These were all personal heroes of mine all are now either retired or in the final stages of their career. It's quite sad really
		
Click to expand...

Just showing my age when I say my first heroes were Law, Charlton and Sir Matt Busby before moving to Giggs, Keane, Scholes & Ronaldo via Bryan Robson, Spark Hughes (only as a player though) Diego Maradona, Zinedine Zidane, Fat Ronaldo & Eric Cantona (another hugely flawed genius).

*Slime*.


----------



## LanDog (Oct 30, 2012)

Zidane was a serious hero, I was never fortunate enough to witness Cantona in real time


----------



## Fish (Oct 30, 2012)

I love watching and reminiscing at some of the great old footage early on ITV4 on Saturday mornings from the 70's where tackles are flying in everywhere on boggy, sandy pitches and most if not all stay on their feet unless cut in half by the likes of Harris, Bremner, Souness, Hunter plus a host of other leg biters of the times.

I watched the 79 league cup final on Saturday with Forest Vs Southampton on a ripped up Wembley pitch and watching Birtles get chopped left right and centre with Gemmel dishing out his revenge only to see Birtles stay on his feet with studs flying in and still get the winning goal.

I watched a Leeds Vs Chelsea game from the 70's and think it should have had a certificate 18 attached and yet only had 2 bookings!

How long and how many of our millionaire pretty boys would last in those conditions and should they be shown these games to show how pathetic they look at times.


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 30, 2012)

Fish said:



			I love watching and reminiscing at some of the great old footage early on ITV4 on Saturday mornings from the 70's where tackles are flying in everywhere on boggy, sandy pitches and most if not all stay on their feet unless cut in half by the likes of Harris, Bremner, Souness, Hunter plus a host of other leg biters of the times.

I watched the 79 league cup final on Saturday with Forest Vs Southampton on a ripped up Wembley pitch and watching Birtles get chopped left right and centre with Gemmel dishing out his revenge only to see Birtles stay on his feet with studs flying in and still get the winning goal.

I watched a Leeds Vs Chelsea game from the 70's and think it should have had a certificate 18 attached and yet only had 2 bookings!

How long and how many of our millionaire pretty boys would last in those conditions and should they be shown these games to show how pathetic they look at times.
		
Click to expand...

We all know the answer to that don't we. But the modern day footballer is a lot more of a fragile person that back then. In the old days old of football there stable diet consisted of steak, potatoes, steak and kidney puddings and other proper man food. Now it is all tightly controlled and they watch their carb intake and live on salads and fruit juice. The footballer back then was like a BMW M5, the modern day player is like a one of these super cars. In other words the old day footballer was fast and good and could do the job very well, but the modern player is just that bit more responsive, agile and faster. Problem is with that comes fragility and it will break easier, like owning one of those top of the range super cars. But I do love watching The Big Match, not quite old enough to remember it first time round.


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 30, 2012)

Slime said:



			Just showing my age when I say my first heroes were Law, Charlton and Sir Matt Busby before moving to Giggs, Keane, Scholes & Ronaldo via Bryan Robson, Spark Hughes (only as a player though) Diego Maradona, Zinedine Zidane, Fat Ronaldo & Eric Cantona (another hugely flawed genius).

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...


WHAT ...

No Georgie Best?

Greatest player I have ever seen... And I am in no way a London based ManU supporter in any way....


----------



## Slime (Oct 30, 2012)

MegaSteve said:



			WHAT ...

No Georgie Best?

Greatest player I have ever seen... And I am in no way a London based ManU supporter in any way....
		
Click to expand...

Best was fantastic, no question, but Charlton was so graceful & Law was just an assassin..................always there and Best wound me up by wasting so much of his talent with his off-pitch activities. What a waste!
Greatest player of all time, sorry, I think it's Maradonna...........by a distance. He even won a World Cup all by himself.
Ronaldo and/or Messi will take over his title if they carry on as they have been over the last few years, they're just crazy.

*Slime*.

P.S. I remember one game at Old Trafford where Zinedine Zidane & Edgar Davids were bullied for 90 minutes by one man.........................there's really only one Keano!


----------



## LanDog (Oct 30, 2012)

Slime;681441P.S. I remember one game at Old Trafford where Zinedine Zidane & Edgar Davids were bullied for 90 minutes by one man.........................there's really only one Keano![/QUOTE said:
			
		


			Ahhh Keane. My favourite ever player. Nothing will ever top him in my opinion
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MegaSteve (Oct 30, 2012)

Slime said:



			Best was fantastic, no question, but Charlton was so graceful & Law was just an assassin..................always there and Best wound me up by wasting so much of his talent with his off-pitch activities. What a waste!
Greatest player of all time, sorry, I think it's Maradonna...........by a distance. He even won a World Cup all by himself.
Ronaldo and/or Messi will take over his title if they carry on as they have been over the last few years, they're just crazy.

*Slime*.

P.S. I remember one game at Old Trafford where Zinedine Zidane & Edgar Davids were bullied for 90 minutes by one man.........................there's really only one Keano!
		
Click to expand...


Don't recollect having seen Maradona play 'in the flesh' have seen Messi a couple of times at the Emirates but, I suppose, based on the view... That footie was better "back in the day" Best remains as the best I've ever seen...


----------



## Shaunmg (Oct 30, 2012)

The hysterical witch hunt against Suarez doesnâ€™t surprise me at all, itâ€™s nothing new. Like so many class players before him, he will be the subject of hate from opposing fans. Who are in fact just plain jealous, they want him banned at any opportunity, to take away his threat. Today itâ€™s Suarez, yesterday it was Ronaldo, tomorrow it may be Sterling

Suarez may not be a pretty as Ronaldo or Van Persie, but itâ€™s the same old story. We see diving every week, every game, but itâ€™s the class that get singled out. In another week, Nevilleâ€™s dive will be completely forgotten about. Suarez is no more guilty than the rest

The biggest problem at Liverpool under Dalglish was too many costly players were brought in that did not have the passion and commitment of Suarez, let alone the skill.

Suarez absence for 9 games was a big factor in failing to make the top four. So Long as opposing fans and the press keep up the hate campaign against Suarez, the more I know he is doing his job. 

The goal scoring and assist stats speak for themselves,


----------



## Captainron (Oct 30, 2012)

So when did football go bad. Loads of you are on about great players and the time when football was a great sport. What caused the deterioration of the game?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 30, 2012)

Captainron said:



			So when did football go bad. Loads of you are on about great players and the time when football was a great sport. What caused the deterioration of the game?
		
Click to expand...

Money.Plain and simple.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 30, 2012)

Shaunmg said:



The hysterical witch hunt against Suarez doesnâ€™t surprise me at all, itâ€™s nothing new. Like so many class players before him, he will be the subject of hate from opposing fans. Who are in fact just plain jealous, they want him banned at any opportunity, to take away his threat. Today itâ€™s Suarez, yesterday it was Ronaldo, tomorrow it may be Sterling

Suarez may not be a pretty as Ronaldo or Van Persie, but itâ€™s the same old story. We see diving every week, every game, but itâ€™s the class that get singled out. In another week, Nevilleâ€™s dive will be completely forgotten about. Suarez is no more guilty than the rest

The biggest problem at Liverpool under Dalglish was too many costly players were brought in that did not have the passion and commitment of Suarez, let alone the skill.

Suarez absence for 9 games was a big factor in failing to make the top four. So Long as opposing fans and the press keep up the hate campaign against Suarez, the more I know he is doing his job. 

The goal scoring and assist stats speak for themselves, 

Click to expand...


I don't watch enough of Liverpool to comment on if he's world class or a run of the mill good player what I started this thread for was the cynical and deliberate stamp on an opposition player. Disgusting.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 30, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I don't watch enough of Liverpool to comment on if he's world class or a run of the mill good player what I started this thread for was the cynical and deliberate stamp on an opposition player. Disgusting.
		
Click to expand...

He's a far cry from world class Craw.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 30, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I don't watch enough of Liverpool to comment on if he's world class or a run of the mill good player what I started this thread for was the cynical and deliberate stamp on an opposition player. Disgusting.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, but it was also exactly what Osman tried to do to Sterling (achilles rake), except he couldn't catch him.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 30, 2012)

Captainron said:



			So when did football go bad. Loads of you are on about great players and the time when football was a great sport. What caused the deterioration of the game?
		
Click to expand...

I think the first mega sky money deal about 8-10 years ago when the were paid a billion. The majority of extra money over the last 10 years has gone straight into the players pockets. There's never been more money in English football, but also never been more clubs in debt.


----------



## Robobum (Oct 30, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			Quotes like this make me laugh. You really know your football don't you.....

http://www.premierleague.com/en-gb/players.html

Second in the Premier League scoring chart I see............... So that really does sum up your knowledge about what is going on in the game doesn't it

Click to expand...

 http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/luis-suarez-interview-liverpools-controversial-1278003


----------



## Robobum (Oct 30, 2012)

Last year's chance conversion rate:



 For the 11/12 PL season:

RVP 21%
 Roone 23%y
 Aguero 23%
 BA 21%
 Dempsey 15%
 Adebayor 18%
 Ciise 42% - Best
 Balotelli 25%
 Holt 22%
 Jelavic 31%
 Graham 18%
 Torres 13%
 Suarez 11% - Worst


In other words Suarez nets around 1 in 10 of his chances.

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...arez-must-go-to-finishing-school-6657741.html

http://www.liverpool-kop.com/2012/04/alan-shearer-claims-luis-suarez-is.html


----------



## Dodger (Oct 30, 2012)

Here is a post taken from another forum I frequent........sums everything up about not just the EPL but football in the higher flights in general.....



This just go's to prove to me that i am right to absolutely HATE the EPL. It is slowly but surely disappearing up it's own arse!
It has become so totally consumed by money that every minute detail is pored over ad nasuem because of the potential of a "mistake".

Actual football seems to be more and more of an incidental add on these days, handshakes, t-shirts and ref's seem to be far more important.

Give me a freezing cold Highland league game any day of the week, go and watch the game, watch some bone crunching mistimed tackles and the odd bit of skill and go the the pub to discuss it all over a few beers.

"Greatest league in the world"........ aye right.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 30, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Here is a post taken from another forum I frequent........sums everything up about not just the EPL but football in the higher flights in general.....



This just go's to prove to me that i am right to absolutely HATE the EPL. It is slowly but surely disappearing up it's own arse!
It has become so totally consumed by money that every minute detail is pored over ad nasuem because of the potential of a "mistake".

Actual football seems to be more and more of an incidental add on these days, handshakes, t-shirts and ref's seem to be far more important.

Give me a freezing cold Highland league game any day of the week, go and watch the game, watch some bone crunching mistimed tackles and the odd bit of skill and go the the pub to discuss it all over a few beers.

"Greatest league in the world"........ aye right.

Click to expand...


I have watched more dross involving Chelsea, Arsenal, Villa, Liverpool etc than I have from my days following Arthurlie home and away. Proper mans football!

C.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 30, 2012)

Will have been said here already I have no doubt - but Torres and his diving has brought it upon himself; and Suarez - if diving in front of Moyes like that was not incitement to violence (not by Moyes - by the Everton fans) then I don't know what is.


----------



## Robobum (Oct 30, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Here is a post taken from another forum I frequent........sums everything up about not just the EPL but football in the higher flights in general.....



This just go's to prove to me that i am right to absolutely HATE the EPL. It is slowly but surely disappearing up it's own arse!
It has become so totally consumed by money that every minute detail is pored over ad nasuem because of the potential of a "mistake".

Actual football seems to be more and more of an incidental add on these days, handshakes, t-shirts and ref's seem to be far more important.  .

Give me a freezing cold Highland league game any day of the week, go and watch the game, watch some bone crunching mistimed tackles and the odd bit of skill and go the the pub to discuss it all over a few beers.

"Greatest league in the world"........ aye right.

Click to expand...

Trouble is dodger, this guys perfect ideal of part time players playing for the love of the game is totally flawed as well.

If team B, 10 miles down the road, offer Â£10 more - the lad will use it as leverage for team A to match it or they'll be off down the road by the weekend. Same story as top flight, just a shed load of noughts missing off the deal.


----------



## Andy808 (Oct 30, 2012)

I think they should be put in front of a firing squad as soon as they are proven to dive. That should stop it in it's tracks and should only mean losing a few of the worst offenders in the process. 
As for the refs they can have the same punishment for 3 wrong decisions. 
Anyway get the daggers sharpened as we play Swansea tomorrow so should be more amunition for you all.


----------



## Andy808 (Oct 30, 2012)

While we are on about refs does anyone find it a bit odd that in the first game of Terrys ban there are calls by Chavski about the REF using racial abuse. Mind you I expect nothing less from them now.


----------



## Robobum (Oct 31, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			.....,,,. Have you ever really played football at any kind of level? ......
		
Click to expand...

 You've banded this and similar on more than one post in this thread......care to share your footballing CV which makes you so knowledgable? Cheers


----------



## Fish (Oct 31, 2012)

Andy808 said:



			While we are on about refs does anyone find it a bit odd that in the first game of Terrys ban there are calls by Chavski about the REF using racial abuse. Mind you I expect nothing less from them now.
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the shocking history of contraversial decisions and incidents that Clattenburg has been involved in, and he's supposed to be the best!


----------



## walshawwhippet (Oct 31, 2012)

Fish said:



			Have you seen the shocking history of contraversial decisions and incidents that Clattenburg has been involved in, and he's supposed to be the best!
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't make him stupid enough to call one player a monkey and another a spanish ****  on an open mic. I'am not one for conspiracy theories but i'am with Andy808, something doesn't addup here.


----------



## Fish (Oct 31, 2012)

walshawwhippet said:



			Doesn't make him stupid enough to call one player a monkey and another a spanish ****  on an open mic. I'am not one for conspiracy theories but i'am with Andy808, something doesn't addup here.
		
Click to expand...

He said to the Mark Hughes and his back room staff at half time "how to you work with him", referring to Ballamy and then duly sent him with a 2nd yellow in the 2nd half!

Changed a yellow (already in his hand) to a red AFTER Steven Gerrard had spoken to him! an the list goes on....

He's no stand-up ref IMO


----------



## walshawwhippet (Oct 31, 2012)

Fish said:



			He said to the Mark Hughes and his back room staff at half time "how to you work with him", referring to Ballamy and then duly sent him with a 2nd yellow in the 2nd half!

Changed a yellow (already in his hand) to a red AFTER Steven Gerrard had spoken to him! an the list goes on....

He's no stand-up ref IMO
		
Click to expand...

I'am not saying he is a great ref Fish. To be honest i have no opinion one way or the other. What i'am trying to say is i can't believe anyone would be stupid/arrogant enough to say what he is supposed to have said on an open mic.
I take it he ties his own shoe laces in a morning


----------



## Shaunmg (Oct 31, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I don't watch enough of Liverpool to comment on if he's world class or a run of the mill good player what I started this thread for was the cynical and deliberate stamp on an opposition player. Disgusting.
		
Click to expand...

Now we are talking daft.

Why on earth, or for what reason would he have gone out to do that deliberately. Clumsy, mistimed, deserved a booking!  Couldnâ€™t argue against that, but deliberate, ridiculous


----------



## Slime (Oct 31, 2012)

Shaunmg said:



Now we are talking daft.

Why on earth, or for what reason would he have gone out to do that deliberately. Clumsy, mistimed, deserved a booking!  Couldnâ€™t argue against that, but deliberate, ridiculous 

Click to expand...

He deliberately stamped at something, maybe he was trying to put a fag out that only he saw !
He should have got a red card for that stamp, he could have ended Distin's season.

*Slime*.


----------

